# Sand/Media Blasting Advice Needed



## Buster1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I just bought this blaster and have a good shop compressor with a lot of cfm.  Been doing a lot of reading on types of media to use or avoid for stripping old bike parts, frames, etc.  I'd like some recyclability of the media, as well as something that won't do too much harm to the underlying metals...but simply remove the paint and light grime and oxidization.

I've read a lot of reasons to NOT use sand (silica, clogs due to grain sizes, clogs due to wetness, etc) and hope to avoid going that route.

Any recommendations of media and where to get it (online options?)

Thanks.

Nate


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 18, 2012)

buster1 said:


> View attachment 49164
> 
> hey guys, i just bought this blaster and have a good shop compressor with a lot of cfm.  Been doing a lot of reading on types of media to use or avoid for stripping old bike parts, frames, etc.  I'd like some recyclability of the media, as well as something that won't do too much harm to the underlying metals...but simply remove the paint and light grime and oxidization.
> 
> ...




google the eastwood co..


----------



## jpromo (Apr 18, 2012)

I've had fine luck with silica sand but I use a standalone portable shop blaster. I don't know if a handheld type one would be different. Big thing is making sure you get the air to media ratio right so that it's both economical and effective.


----------



## keithcar72 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a cabnet that recycles its own media.  I have always used glass in it and been happy with the results.  you can get glass at northern tool.  if you want to do plastic or really soft metals you have to use walnut shell.  You can order it from eastwood, or northern it works but is really slow.


----------



## Iverider (May 7, 2012)

Don't use silica sand. It works fine the first time but after you recycle it it seems to be much less effective. If you want aggressive blast media, the black blast stuff works great. I think it's coal slag? Silica sand poses some health issues (silicosis) with repeated exposure.


----------



## jpromo (May 7, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Don't use silica sand. It works fine the first time but after you recycle it it seems to be much less effective. If you want aggressive blast media, the black blast stuff works great. I think it's coal slag? Silica sand poses some health issues (silicosis) with repeated exposure.




Yeah, I never reuse the silica and always do it outside in the open with a mask. I'll definitely check into that other stuff as I'd like an alternative for sure.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 7, 2012)

the black stuff is called *clean blast *here in California
comes in different grades (sizes) 

SAND IS A NO NO


----------

